

How mobile devices will become smarter with contextual awareness - Kavan
http://thenextweb.com/video/2011/08/31/how-mobile-devices-will-become-smarter-with-contextual-awareness-video/

======
Kavan
Definitely think contextual awareness will be a huge part of of future. Loved
the line 'right now you learn your phone, but if your phone learns you...'
endless possibilities.

For example I was recently in New York, just wandering the streets just after
midday and I was getting hungry. My phone I am in New York (an area I don't
know), it also knows that it is lunch time. Lets say it new from my past
behaviour that I like Thai Food, and from my bank account that I hadn't swiped
my card for lunch that day. It could then send me a notification of a great
Thai restaurant running deals as I walk past it.

Or if I am on my way to a meeting and the person I am meeting is running late
(too far from meeting location to be able to get there in time), I could be
pinged with a 'Expect Bob to be late notification' and his current location.

There are loads of augmentations that could happen in our daily lives that we
could benefit from. The beauty is that all the technology is behind the
scenes. If the usability is done right, it would seamlessly fit into our
lives.

